# Melting Vaseline



## maxxx39 (Dec 14, 2012)

I was making some lip balm that requires the use of Vaseline and beeswax.  After figuring out neither was melting I added a little vegetable oil and they melted fine.  Is there some trick to melting Vaseline I don't know about?


----------



## Genny (Dec 14, 2012)

I honestly have no idea since petroleum jelly has a melting point of about 98-100 degrees, while beeswax has a melting point of about 140.  But I do know you can make your own "vaseline" type product by combining beeswax and vegetable oil (olive oil, sunflower oil, castor oil, etc).  
You can make the vegetable oil, beeswax combo into a lip balm by upping the beeswax or adding a butter.


----------



## maxxx39 (Dec 18, 2012)

My microwave doesn't mind melting soap or beeswax mixtures but straight beeswax or straight Vaseline or the combo it balks.  The lip balm came out fine in the end thankfully.  I will make a note on the recipe page to add a little skin safe or food oil to make it work....


----------



## birdcharm (Dec 20, 2012)

For me, the purpose of making my own lip balms is to get off of the petroleum jelly.  I would take Genny's advice and get some castor oil and another oil or butter ... check some recipes and I'm sure you will find something better.  I'm still trying to find my perfect recipe with various oil and butter combinations, but even simple beeswax and castor oil can work alright.  I made one with beeswax, camelia oil, and babassu oil that came out nicely too.  I think the recipe was equal parts of all, but I'm not sure at the moment!

Kathy


----------

